# Any Awesome TALL Aquascapes?



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool thread. I have a 15 tall that I have been trying to scape for years and it always turns out like crap.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

By TALL, I mean height>length. By that definition, 10H, 20H, or 90H are not tall tanks. They're more squarish.


----------



## LetDiceFly (May 19, 2008)

Have to keep my eye on this one too, I am new to planted tanks and while I'm not trying very high tech, I am working with a 20x10x20 inch tank.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you're right on the money with your plant selection. The lighting is the trickiest thing with a tank like that. Good choices.


----------



## KC21386 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've got my first planted tank, its a 20g hex, i believe its 24" tall and the hex is 15" across at any give side. 

Its currently settling back down from a 1 hr road trip home from college, but once I get it back in shape ill throw some pictures up in this thread.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im not so sure you will like the results with 36 watters. The crypts and ferns should be fine but that is a lot of depth for the mosses if you plan on it growing down low in the tank, especially the fissidens.
Pendant MH's are the lighting of choice for deep tanks just due to the high wattage vs the physical size of the fixture. Lets face it, a 96w aint fitting over that tank nicely. Throw out the wpg assumption on this tank...:redface: 

I cant find the link but i saw a similar dimensioned tank that had a massive, quarter cut stump about 10" wide that filled a rear corner and ran from the top to the bottom and looked awesome. (it also hid the equiptment) It looked like it was growing out of the corner of the tank.
A large bolbitus hid the stump base, wendtii crypts filled the mid ground and balansae's filled the entire back wall. It was one of the most natural looking tanks Ive seen in my opinion. I always wanted to try and mock that look but alas ...

Man now i gotta try and find that link, it was an awesome look. 

Lighting is key though, under power it and the plants will be stringy looking.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Post #4 shows a 37g (30"x12" footprint and 22" tall). Buck's description makes me think that the aquarium that he mentioned may be somewhat like this one, but the plants are different. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/42476-aquascaping-help-37g-tall.html


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. Doing a "column tank" like this is forcing me to think of my layout far more 'three dimensionally' than ever before due to the fairly extreme dimensions of the tank I'm considering.

The tank I mentioned in the opening post is made by Top-Fin, which is pretty obscure, PetsMart affiliated...seem to be made by Perfecto. Anyways, according to this, the 47g is 20x18x30 and they have a 37g which is 20x18x24.



Buck said:


> Im not so sure you will like the results with 36 watters. The crypts and ferns should be fine but that is a lot of depth for the mosses if you plan on it growing down low in the tank, especially the fissidens.


I was planning on putting the fissidens and taiwan on the driftwood. On the bottom "down low" would be some windelov java, wendtii crypts, and 'micro' e. tenellus.



Buck said:


> Im not so sure you will like the results with 36 watters. ..Lets face it, a 96w aint fitting over that tank nicely. Throw out the wpg assumption on this tank...:redface:


The WPG rule is worse than worthless, it's misleading. That said, 3x36w will easily fit over this tank - many people put 2x36w on 10g, which is 20"x10" surface area, and this tank is 20"x18" - so no worries there on it physically fitting on top or anything. I believe even 4x36w will fit according to this. Coralife makes a 20" 96w fixture, but their "reflectors" are incredibly lame. 3x36w AHS = 108w, and they are quality watts with individual reflectors and better coverage. The question is: will the intensity be enough down low? I don't know, I've never dealt with depths like 30." More generally, should I countenance Rex's self-proclaimed 'rant'?:
"I have seen a lot of people repeating the lie that deeper tanks need more light. That might be true if you are using crappy lighting systems or barely have enough light as it is. But if you use decent lighting systems with decent reflectors the depth of the tank doesn't mean squat. You might hear about spectral drop off or lighting decrease. Bull****! If your tank was 30 feet deep it would be one thing. But the difference between 18” and 30” is not enough to worry about as long as you have good reflectors."

Thanks, LeftC, for posting that thread. He was having trouble getting glosso to grow horizontal w/130 Coralife watts over what looks like the 37g, 24" deep tank mentioned above. Note that his glosso was still growing, just not up. I'm not planning on glosso or anything. Just chain sword and crypts and java fern and such. I'll stick my neck out and say that 108 AHS watts are more than 130 Coralife watts (currently owning both), but the tank I'm considering is 6" deeper.... 



Buck said:


> Pendant MH's are the lighting of choice for deep tanks just due to the high wattage vs the physical size of the fixture. L
> Lighting is key though, under power it and the plants will be stringy looking.


I'll admit I'm a total noob to MH, but thanks, I'll look into them. The price tags are pretty intimidating, but I'm excited about this layout and will do whatever is necessary (within reason). If anyone has any general info on MH lighting for planted tanks, or can weigh in on the purported 'depth myth', I'd really appreciate it.

I've given a bit more thought to stocking. This is reflected in the opening post above.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I want to follow your thread too, macclellan. I have an All-Glass 37g (30"x12"x22") that I'm at a loss on how to do a good aquascape for it.

What do you think about something like this for a tall aquarium idea. It's #15 from the 2007 ADA contest. I wonder what it would look like if you only did one side of this picture for your aquascape and not both sides. I also wonder if it would be better in a tall aquarium without the white sand.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Left C said:


> What do you think about something like this for a tall aquarium idea.


Sorta. I'm thinking more vertically oriented, spindly driftwood starting from the right up towards the middle-left. 
Balansae in back-right 1/3 of tank, covering filter intake. 
Spiralis just in front. 
Narrow java or Bolbitis in the base to middle of the wood. 
Midde to upper wood a mix of Needle leaf java and Fissidens and Taiwan mosses. 
These two nice 6" diameter plugs of windelov I have in front right of aquarium concealing the drifwood base. 
Big wendtii stand as a midground in the middle-to left. 
Front left of aquarium with e. tenellus 'micro.' 
If you followed that, I'm impressed. 



Left C said:


> I also wonder if it would be better in a tall aquarium without the white sand.


 In addition to the excessively tacky use of photoshop wanting me to gouge out my eyeballs, that photograph makes me agree with you that going with a darker substrate may be better than white sand.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I really like your idea and your choice of plants. I just can't vision what the Manzanita would look like. I know what you are saying, but my mind can't draw a picture of it. 

Have you made up your mind if you are going with the 47g or the 37g?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Left C.



Left C said:


> Have you made up your mind if you are going with the 47g or the 37g?


No, not yet. This whole idea just started coalescing after seeing the 47g today...the wifey and I had "a little talk" today and I've got her tentative approval for a June project. :thumbsup: The default is the 47g since that is what is readily available locally without having to special order. Plus, it's that much more different and 'difficult' - I like a challenge.  Really though, it will all depend on the wood. I'll be getting the hardscape first this time, and building the tank around it this time rather than vice versa...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Check out this #16 Large pkg for the 47g. It's post #250 for the pictures.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/57483-manzanita-driftwood-17.html




Badcopnofishtank said:


> Yes, I have a few I will be listing soon.
> 
> Nano package 45 is still available.
> 
> ...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Great minds think alike, Left C - and so do you and I. 
Many of those pieces in that pack look great, but it's about 2-3x as much wood as I would need... I'll think about it a bit more.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You may be able to find someone to split it with you if there are some good pieces left.:icon_wink


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Bump

I would like to see some more aquascaping ideas.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Left C said:


> Bump
> 
> I would like to see some more aquascaping ideas.


Me too!

I contacted Badcop about doing a d/w package. Update in ~>1 week.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Great!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

I have a tall aquariuam and this would be pretty wicked..

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=214&Itemid=38


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

I also have a 37 gallon and used a long thin piece of wood diagonally across the tank to scape. You can see it in the link in my sig.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Well it's not awesome yet...








You should recognize some of these plants macclellan 

This one is still in the use your imagination phase...
Because of the vertical nature of the tank, I gave up on trying to give the tank any sort of U shape. Instead I'm going for branches sticking out of masses of plants.

The plan is to have the spiralis fill in the background completely. The J fern should take up a lot of vertical room, and the plan is to have weeping moss on many of the branches as well. The bottom will eventually be taken over by the crypts. 

Planned fauna is a group of clown killies and cherry shrimp.
No CO2 on this tank, so it should only be a year or so:icon_roll


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

I have been thinking of doing a U shaped scape as well..either with rocks*im afraid they might be to heavy and bust the bottom* or with driftwood..i was thinking of making two monutains on either side and having plants and stuff coming off..any one have any suggestions?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry for not responding guys, I've been in Carolla, NC all week taking in the sun, skimboarding, visiting wetlands, and collecting driftwood and sea-worn sandstone and volcanic rocks.

Akira, that tank is beautiful (I'd seen it before) but isn't a tall tank as defined above. Don't worry about the rocks busting through the tank. As long as the weight isn't too concentrated on small points, there is no problem.

Minsc - yea, those crypts do look a bit familiar!  You could have gotten a Ushape by putting the spiralis in the back corners and maybe wendtii in the middle. I'll be using the spiralis for accents amongst balansae - the tank I'm getting is a good 6" higher, so I think balansae will be a better choice for me than spiralis for the background. I'll also be painting the back of the tank a glossy black. Your tank should turn out awesome regardless - thanks for sharing. Patience and no drastic changes are key with low tech. Wise choice on the floaters to keep nutrients reasonable.

Anyways, here's a pic of the driftwood I scored. They are root sections of a wind/sun/surf/sand worn cedar stump. The tallest piece in the middle is 4' for perspective - I erred on the side of too tall rather than too short when gathering/cutting to ensure I had enough height - I can always cut more off the bases as needed.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The wood on the left would make a great solo piece for a tank! Have it coming out of the water

Craig


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I was planning on starting with that piece as you described (it will come out of water about 6") with the smaller stump piece in the back cut down a bit for a little horizontal action down low. Then perhaps add in some of the other 'arms' along with and behind the main piece if it looks good.

Of course, I gotta get the tank before any of that happens. 
That should occur soon enough.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Minsc said:


> Well it's not awesome yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this manzanita wood you're using in this tank? looks great. Where'd you score good branchy wood from?


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Just looked at the dimensions you have listed... Holy crap that is a tall/awkward tank! Time to invest in a stepstool and some 24 inch tweezers! 

It is going to be really impressive when you pull this off, good luck 

Medred: Thanks. That is manzanita from Badcopnofish. There are probably around 10 pieces in the tank bunched to give the branchy look I was going for.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

Akira said:


> I have a tall aquariuam and this would be pretty wicked..
> 
> http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=214&Itemid=38


from what I remember that's a 40gal breeder size tank, which isnt exactly tall. It only looks tall because of how he scaped it. Pretty amazing in my opinion.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Minsc said:


> Just looked at the dimensions you have listed... Holy crap that is a tall/awkward tank! Time to invest in a stepstool and some 24 inch tweezers!


Tell me about it! Just reading the numbers, many might miss how crazy this tank is. More or less: imagine three ten gallons stacked on top of each other, and then three more stacked on top of each other behind the front three. Those are the dimensions, minus a few inches in height (-6") and width (-2").

Difficulty working in the tank is the main reason I'm going with Crypts, ferns, and rosette plants as opposed to stem plants and high maintenance carpeting plants. I've actually decided to go with only Fissidens and Flame moss,since in my experience they will be easier to control than taiwan or other more typical mosses.

Luckily, I already have a step stool, but will need to get some extra-long tweezers and scissors.



Minsc said:


> It is going to be really impressive when you pull this off, good luck


Thanks! I appreciate you saying when and not if.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

macclellan said:


> ... I've actually decided to go with only Fissidens and Flame moss,since in my experience they will be easier to control than taiwan or other more typical mosses. ...


Where are you going to get your Fissidens and Flame Moss?

Which species of Fissidens are you going to use? _Fissiden fontanus_?



I always liked this "Scaping with Fissidens" aquarium, but this person doesn't know the species of Fissidens. It's not a tall aquarium, but it may give you some ideas: http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/view...previous&sid=6fff251dafe0601857dc9601e4a6ca35



cpn said:


> Hi, here are some snapshots of a fissidens species in my tank . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cpn said:


> Hi all, here's a photo of the full tank.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chee Pang


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Left C said:


> Where are you going to get your Fissidens and Flame Moss?
> 
> Which species of Fissidens are you going to use? _Fissiden fontanus_?


Yes, Fissidens fontanus...Phoenix Moss. That's a cool Fissidens sp. Thanks for the link and pictures. 
I've got the flame for the vertical look, so that 'niche' is already filled. Fissidens fontanus is more for a 'tight' to the wood mossy covering.

I already have both flame and phoenix mosses. Actually, the only plants I'll need to buy are crypt balansae, trident java fern, and bolbitus. I have everything else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Trident Java Fern is a new one for me. I'll have to look it up. Thanks!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/64772-java-fern-comparison-windelov-fingers-trident.html


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

*Modified Perfecto 37g*

While I am certainly no aquascaper I'll throw this thought out there since we are talking tall tanks. The Perfecto 37g is what I chose to make an all-in-one system more commonly used in SW nanos. The tank measures 20"x18"x24"H. I inserted an acryllic partion in the tank to create a filtration section in the back. The display area measures 18"Wx16"D and the filtration area is 18"Wx4"D. The acryllic partion allows for surface skimming and hiding of all equipment. The 4" filtration section allows for massive amounts of media thus I stock my tank heavily and the fish give off plenty of Co2 for the plants. Lighting is accomplished with 6 T8's @ 15 watts each driven by two workhorse ballasts.

Just thought this might be of interest to all tall tank people. If anyone is interested I will "attempt" to post pictures.

Good luck.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Come on, of COURSE we want to see pictures!! Something about "worth a thousand words" or soemthing to that effect....


Also I just want to say, this thread has gotten me excited because my next project, just over the horizon, is a 45T that I'm gonna do Amazonian-style!!


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

*37g AIO*

As I stated earlier I am no aquascaper but here goes anyway:



















This tank has been established for approximately 6 weeks. I need to do some trimming soon.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I like that system, Tex!

And I love how you got that neon in the middle of the second photo to look straight at the camera. 


Looking forward to seeing how this tall tank thing plays out. I have a 30" tall tank that is about to get redone and I need inspiration. I don't think my floating blob of anacharis counts as an aquascape.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

roud: WOW, YankyTexan, those swords are beautiful. All the other plants look great too.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting the tank, YankTex. Looking good. Ludwigia could use a trim. I gave up on that plant, it just doesn't "bush" well.

That's the tank I'm getting + another 6" on top. I saw that Petsmart has them on sale for $199 w/"Euro Stand." I still might DIY the stand, not to save money, but because the stand looks pretty cheaply made. 

My aquasoil showed up today... it's about time to get that tank.

~ "YankyVol"


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG!!! On a totally different topic, AquaticMagic reversed this image and used it for his Fissidens Zepplelianus:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

They are notorious for doing that. Concepts about copyright law are a bit more lax in Eastern countries, although I bet they're subject to US law on Ebay...


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

The foreground (sp?) plants are the plantlets from the swords runners. Once transfered to the foreground they grow slowly. I figure to grow them to 6-8" tall and then trade them for credit towards more ferts (Excel & API Leafzone) with the LFS. The Ludwigia and the other plant have grown about 12" in a month. Need to trim and trade them as well.

The fish really seem to enjoy the jungle like atmosphere. They spend alot of time meandering through the maze of plants.

This site has been a tremendous source of information/inspiration. I have a 150g FOWLR but this 37g tank at a fraction of the investment is by far my favorite tank. I'll be sitting right next to it tonight while I watch the Celtics and Lakers.

Thanks to all for the encouragement and advice.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

FOWLR...I had to google that one. You gotta spell out "reef speak" to us planted peoples.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Just caught up with this thread and I wanted to say I'm excited to see how it turns out so i am subscribed!  

Also, the people who've posted their tanks, they look really nice! 

AND Hahaha i had to look up FOWLR too (Fish Only with Live Rock)


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry about the acronym usage. Having come from the saltwater online community to freshwater forums I have struggled with abreviations here. Although, some of the plant and fish names I can't even begin to pronounce let alone remember.

Good luck


----------



## blkshdw (Jun 6, 2008)

YankyTexan, That's a good looking tall tank. Are you going to let the plants grow all the way up to the surface? It looks a bit bunched in the middle of the tank.


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you very much. You are correct, it is a jungle in there. Trimming, pruning & thinning is on my list of "to-do's" this weekend.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Good News, Bad News, and a Question:

Good News: I've got full approval from the wifey (read: Boss-Lady) on the 47T. It wasn't totally planned, but after she got her naval pierced yesterday, I decided to swing her by Petsmart. :icon_idea She was a bit woozie and had just spent $40 on frivolties > perfect conditions for her to agree to a new tank: less than fully competent + a bit of spending guilt! mwahaha :icon_twis Anyways, she said yes, as long as I got rid of a smaller tank or two. No problem.

Bad News: Petsmart doesn't sell the bare tank.  Only tank + "Euro Stand" combo. It's this overpriced, cheaply made Chinese polyboard and metal affair that won't last long. So, I'll have to special order the 'real' Perfecto tank from an LFS instead of the mysterious TopFin tank.

Question: I've made the decision heaterless on this tank because it is simple and less wasteful of electricity. Temps should stay at or below 80 year round and as low as 68-70 in winter. I'm going with white clouds for sure, and probably Minami shrimp. Any suggestions on a good smallish (i.e. ~3" inches) or so centerpiece fish that would do well in subtropical temps. and isn't a shrimp eating machine? Some shrimp loss is fine of course. When it isn't Cichlids or Tetras, I'm a total noob. Dwarf Gouramis are really neat looking...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neat tank macclellan!

For a centerpiece fish how about a nice pair of Plecos? Or a group for that matter.

-Andrew


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

A Hill said:


> Neat tank macclellan!


Thanks Andrew. But so far it is only neat in the mind...hehe

Good suggestion on the Plecos. I forgot to say that I'll be putting my Albino BN Plecos in there. They'll be a nice contrast against the nearly dark everything... They're in my 75g Mbuna now. I know for a fact that there is a pair; there might be another female in there...there is so much rockwork I hardly ever see my cats. 

Totally tangential, but a funny story: I got a baby synodontis (~1") about a 8 months ago. I put him in the tank and he instantly disappeared into the rocks, seemingly never to be seen again. When I got back from vacation and gave them a big feeding, the bugger came out...he couldn't resist. Must be 5" by now! The funny part is I had assumed the fish died and even forgot it was in the tank...

Cutting to the chase, I still want a centerpiece fish / pair in addition to the cats and school of white clouds.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Perfecto has a 56g column that is 30x18x24. The 47g column is 20x18x30 as you mentioned. Would you like the 56g better? 
http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Specialty Tank Specs.pdf


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, Left C. 

I've checked out the 56g column and also their 65g. The problem is that neither have the necessary dimensions of H>L, and as I defined above don't count as "TALL" tanks. The are both more "squarish." I want a TALL tank for something really different. The only TALL tanks I know of at the moment are the 37g (24"H x 20"L) and 47g (30"H x 20"L), and I'm going with the more extreme of the two, the 47g, because, well, that's just how I am! roud:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I was 99.9997% sure that you wouldn't like it, but I tosed it out anyway.

Friday, I got my stand, regulator, 20# CO2 cylinder, and Amazonia for my 37g. All I need now is a metering valve and it's almost ready to go! I bought some potted HC for it to do a "dry start" method, but it melted on me before I got it into the 37g. I had it in a 10g fry tank with 56w of 6700K PC's with EI and Excel dosing. I don't understand. Oh well ...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Good luck w/your 37, Lefty. Sucks about the HC loss.

Here's a quick "mock up" of the 47g tank, for those who can't imagine dimensions too well:










I noticed that in addition to the bottom, all the sides are tempered too. Are there any drawback to that? I know only that it means it can't be drilled and will shatter instead of cracking.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are some pics I just got from the driftwood mission whilst at Corolla, N.C.. Pardon the outrageous "beachwear"...

My soon-to-be Brother-in-Law and I hacked away at this beast of a cedar stump until we had enough. If only I had a Gajillion gallon tank to put the whole 8 foot diameter stump in....:









Part of the fruits of my labor:









Full pics of the wood I got are above in this thread here


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm subscribed now! This will be a wicked tank!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Mac

How did you like NC?

Have you ridden on the Blue Ridge Parkway?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

NC is great. I've been there oodles of times. 10+ times to the outer banks since I was a little kid, a few backpacking trips through Pisgah NF and once rock climbing I-don't-remember-where. 

Only driven the BRP, never ridden.


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

Been a a while now, and I've read this thread twice. I think that means I'm interested. 

Any update? Tall tanks seem...interesting.


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are a few of mine..

24X28X24


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

I like the depth! it's a nice looking tank--I was going to ask, but then I just...read it. Ahem. Bright like that. 

The bent glass tanks are great--I have a Finnex nano that I like a lot, but my imagination and impatience (and plant purchases) are outpacing the 4G. Was the Fluval expensive? I bet so.... Boo


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

Uh...nevermind. Just Googled.:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

any update mac?


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

PinBallAnnie said:


> Uh...nevermind. Just Googled.:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:


It really wasn't to bad for what you get....

_edit; _Wow I just googled it too and I definitely did not pay $750 for mine. It was more like $550. Wonder if they have gone up in price?


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

Maybe--who knows....

I'm curious about Maclellan too...

The talls seem like they just have more...sculptural possibilities. Like nooks and crannies. I'm realizing I get frustrated with the tall at the back, short at the front layout, or even the divide in thirds and create a valley that is tall in back short in front. I like the centralized ones, especially those with roots/wood and emersed...stuff. Be it driftwood or plants or whatever. Makes me wonder about tillandsias too, whether you could grown them on wood above. 

Thinking about a bigger tank, as I just have a nano and am still a newb, but the talls are appealing. 

I think it's my old day gecko vivarium obsession coming back.


----------

